# plano (de un avión)



## Salmantina

Hola: 

No sé cómo traducir al inglés la palabra "plano" en este contexto  . Por favor, ayudadme. 

Aquí viene la frase entera:
"no se enumera el equipamiento obviamente innecesario para el vuelo y su operación segura, así como no se relacionan los componentes relacionados con la aeronavegabilidad del avión que son absoluta y evidentemente necesarios para el vuelo, como los *planos*, los motores, etc."
 
Gracias


----------



## Jisho

No estoy seguro pero según el contexto "planos" se traduciría como "charts".


----------



## Salmantina

Hola:

Todavía no estoy segura. El texto trata de los MEL´s. Wikipedia dice lo siguiente sobre el tema:


> A *minimum equipment list* is a categorized list of instruments and equipment on an aircraft allowing that aircraft to be operated with some of those instruments or pieces of equipment inoperative.


 
o sea, una lista categorizada sobre todo los componentes que pueden estar inoperativos, sin que este hecho hace que no inicie el vuelo. Hay algunas componentes que no son tan necesarios y por eso no están mencionados en dicho lista. También hay componentes que no están mencionados porque son obviamente indispensible (cómo los motores y los planos). 

¿Ahora está un poco más claro?

Saludos


----------



## kemahi

Buenas!
En planos de componentes (tanto en el sector de la automoción como en el aeronáutico) se habla de planos como "drawings".
Quizás sea esa la palabra que buscas.

Saludos!


----------



## alma_roja

Hola!

Creo que en ese contexto, se refiere a las alas del avión (como en "biplano"), por lo que podrías utilizar la palabra "plane" directamente.

Espero que te sirva.


----------



## Fantasmagórico

alma_roja said:


> Hola!
> 
> Creo que en ese contexto, se refiere a las alas del avión (como en "biplano"), por lo que podrías utilizar la palabra "plane" directamente.
> 
> Espero que te sirva.




¡Correctísimo! Las alas y las superficies de cola (aunque yo creo que se usa más para las alas). Pero no creo que se pueda usar "plane". Hay que decir "flying surfaces". Es cierto que está en algún diccionario de inglés con este significado, pero no estoy seguro de que sea un uso muy común.


----------



## Hosmini

Planos son las alas del avión, que en inglés se dice wings


----------



## jalibusa

Son las superficies de control y de sustentación, las alas para sustentar y los planos de cola, alerones, flaps etc, para control. "Sustentation and control surfaces"


----------



## coolbrowne

Close 


jalibusa said:


> Son las superficies de control y de sustentación, las alas para sustentar y los planos de cola, alerones, flaps etc, para control. "Sustentation and control surfaces"


Lifting and control surfaces.

http://www.freepatentsonline.com/5642867.html

Saludos


----------



## Fantasmagórico

Hosmini said:


> Planos son las alas del avión, que en inglés se dice wings



 Sí, estoy de acuerdo contigo. Generalmente, cuando uno dice “planos” a secas, se refiere a las alas. Para referirse al estabilizador horizontal, uno dice “plano de cola”; y para el estabilizador vertical, “plano de deriva”.


----------

